# New here - feeling old!



## Ellivort

I was feeling old before i even saw there was a forum for us 35+.

I was 35 when I got my BFP and now 36. I feel like everyone else who is pregnant around me is under 30 and most under 25 even! Makes me feel ancient :/

My mom had her first at 30 and her last at 40, but nowadays the age has dropped so much. 

I haven't told anyone at work yet. Did you get many really surprised when you announced to others that you were pregnant?


----------



## FaithyJ

Hi Elli!
I am 35 now, will be 36 when LO is born, and totally get how you're feeling. I got quite a few weird reactions but I don't know if it was just my age, or bc this is #5. My oldest son will be 21 when this baby is born, ugh... Being pregnant was way easier when I was younger as well. 
Mostly everyone has adjusted and are more than happy for us. They ask so many questions and worry so much lol.. Just take any strange reactions in stride. If this baby makes you happy, then who really cares what they think of it lol.. Times are a changing again and the age when women are having their first is again on the rise. 
We most definitely will not be the oldest parents at back to school night ;)


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello, i had my first at 20 and having my last at 31 ( not over 35 but i don't see much of a difference really...) Just wanted to say that if i am honest being pregnant at 30+ was much easier than at 20.... My pregnancy have been easier, and i am unphased at sleepless nights xxx You will be fine mummy xxx


----------



## ssjad

I'm 40... Does that make me ancient? Lol. 
I hate that the doctors call me 'geriatric'. Seriously, couldn't they use a better word?!
Anyway, heaps of women I know are having babies at my age, and older. It's just the done thing these days, where I live, anyway.


----------



## La Bergere

I had my first at 36 and I'm expecting number 2 now at the ripe old age of 39.
Funnily enough, not one person has mentioned my age. Even the midwives!

I know more older Mum's than younger ones these days, so you really won't notice it! Don't worry!!


----------



## Ellivort

Even when i would talk about our fertility struggles and desire to have another baby we'd get surprised reactions, as if because i'm not 25 I should be out of this baby game!

it's really nice to know I'm not the only one who feels and I am determined to ignore it since this has been 7 long years of trying and waiting!


----------



## george83

Wow 7 years of waiting - congratulations!!


----------



## Lucasmum

ssjad said:


> I'm 40... Does that make me ancient? Lol.
> I hate that the doctors call me 'geriatric'. Seriously, couldn't they use a better word?!
> Anyway, heaps of women I know are having babies at my age, and older. It's just the done thing these days, where I live, anyway.

I was called this when I had my first at 30, having my second now at 40 as well, they may as well just give me info on my funeral the way they look at me at times :haha:

Most were surprised when I announced I have a 10 year age gap and get questioned all the time why did you wait so long, was it planned, were you shocked and even a "oh wow wow wow I didnt know people of your age still had sex"

So yeah loads of great comments and I dont think one person wasnt surprised :wacko:


----------



## FaithyJ

@Lucasmom - Didn't know we still had sex.. wow lol.. what do they think we do all winter? ;)


----------



## 2nd time

I was 30 when I had number one and am now 36 pregnant with number 7 my dh turned 50 this week I get loads of comments about being pregnant again but mainly about how many I have rather than age. I will be 37 when bubs is born and am finding this pregnancy harder than my last few weather that is my age or running round after hord's of little ones I'm not sure.


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I'm an antique ! Had my first at 41 and second at 43 ... Both natural and no complications . I'm currently contemplating no 3 ;) lol


----------



## Lucasmum

FaithyJ said:


> @Lucasmom - Didn't know we still had sex.. wow lol.. what do they think we do all winter? ;)


Exactly :haha: Theres only so much TV we can watch


----------



## Ellivort

Lucasmum said:


> FaithyJ said:
> 
> 
> @Lucasmom - Didn't know we still had sex.. wow lol.. what do they think we do all winter? ;)
> 
> 
> Exactly :haha: Theres only so much TV we can watchClick to expand...

bhahaha


----------



## enrisa

I am 41 and 5 weeks pregnant. I am super worried of miscarriage or birth defects.


----------



## Left wonderin

Enrisa I'm sure it will all be just fine. Congratulations :) try not to worry , yes while statistically there are raised risks they are only marginally greater than the norm , I've had to pg over 40 both were just fine :)


----------



## Grateful365

ssjad said:


> I'm 40... Does that make me ancient? Lol.
> I hate that the doctors call me 'geriatric'. Seriously, couldn't they use a better word?!
> Anyway, heaps of women I know are having babies at my age, and older. It's just the done thing these days, where I live, anyway.

Ssjad - Geriatric?! Oh my. My doctors words weren't much better...he said "since you are considered to be... (Ahem)... Of advanced maternal age...":haha::haha:

I was 35 then...and am 37 now with a baby due in May.


----------



## Radkat

I'm in the "advanced maternal age" group too! Had my first at 35, 2nd at 38 and will have my 3rd a few weeks before my 40th bday!


----------



## Grateful365

Radkat said:


> I'm in the "advanced maternal age" group too! Had my first at 35, 2nd at 38 and will have my 3rd a few weeks before my 40th bday!

Ooooo new baby coming soon! How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I'm 36 but turning 37 very soon. The few people we have told have been surprised but I don't think it is because of my age, it is most likely they assumed we weren't going to have another one as our youngest is almost 5.

I haven't told work yet but I think they will be surprised too. I'm not looking forward to the reactions as it makes me question myself as to why exactly am I putting myself through this all again!

As for being 'old', I actually don't feel much different than when I was younger. I think so far I feel better than when I was 31 and pregnant but I weighed more then so the extra weight made pregnancy a bit harder. I'm still not up to the uncomfortable stage yet so I guess I may change my opinion then.

It might depend on where you live as to how old other mums are, I don't think 36 is that old really. I have friends who had their kids at this age and are now in their early 40's so I guess that helps me see it as normal.


----------



## Skye Leigh

LOL! You think you're old?! Haha that's cute. I'm 47 years old and 22 weeks pregnant! I'll be 48 when the baby is born. :) I got a lot of surprised reactions from people when I told them. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Skye Leigh said:


> LOL! You think you're old?! Haha that's cute. I'm 47 years old and 22 weeks pregnant! I'll be 48 when the baby is born. :) I got a lot of surprised reactions from people when I told them. :)

Congratulations :) bet your on :cloud9: !!!! I'm 43 almost 44 thinking about no 3 :haha::haha: in the near future


----------



## Skye Leigh

Left wonderin said:


> Skye Leigh said:
> 
> 
> LOL! You think you're old?! Haha that's cute. I'm 47 years old and 22 weeks pregnant! I'll be 48 when the baby is born. :) I got a lot of surprised reactions from people when I told them. :)
> 
> Congratulations :) bet your on :cloud9: !!!! I'm 43 almost 44 thinking about no 3 :haha::haha: in the near futureClick to expand...

Thanks! :D Yup I'm on :cloud9: Yes you go for number 3 who cares about age! :D :thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

Skye Leigh said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye Leigh said:
> 
> 
> LOL! You think you're old?! Haha that's cute. I'm 47 years old and 22 weeks pregnant! I'll be 48 when the baby is born. :) I got a lot of surprised reactions from people when I told them. :)
> 
> Congratulations :) bet your on :cloud9: !!!! I'm 43 almost 44 thinking about no 3 :haha::haha: in the near futureClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :D Yup I'm on :cloud9: Yes you go for number 3 who cares about age! :D :thumbup:Click to expand...

 Now I just have to get oh to agree !! Our LO is only 6 months :haha:


----------



## JT2013

Just to add a different perspective, I live in Hong Kong (I'm from the UK though) and here the age women have their first baby is much later than many other places - 35 is considered normal and 40/40+ no one would bat an eyelid at. I however did surprise people when I had my DS at 29 and will likely surprise people again by having another at 31...I'm practically considered a teenage parent!


----------



## Skye Leigh

Oh wow, that's interesting! :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDreaming

This thread makes me feel so much better about TTC at 40+! :happydance: I just turned 42 and will be trying for #3 in a couple of months if dh doesn't get cold feet. I had my first at 36 and my second at 39, just a few months before my 40th birthday.


----------



## Left wonderin

Very interesting !!!!!! Cali go for it ! I can't wait too ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Also remember all that " research " re maternal age was completed in the 1940s when the life expectancy for a women was in her early 60s ! Alot of it is antiquated !! Now we have better medical care , better nutrition ect .....


----------



## Skye Leigh

Left wonderin said:


> Also remember all that " research " re maternal age was completed in the 1940s when the life expectancy for a women was in her early 60s ! Alot of it is antiquated !! Now we have better medical care , better nutrition ect .....

Exactly! :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDreaming

Thanks ladies. The negativity surrounding TTC at 40+ really gets to me sometimes, especially from the medical community.


----------



## enrisa

JT2013 said:


> Just to add a different perspective, I live in Hong Kong (I'm from the UK though) and here the age women have their first baby is much later than many other places - 35 is considered normal and 40/40+ no one would bat an eyelid at. I however did surprise people when I had my DS at 29 and will likely surprise people again by having another at 31...I'm practically considered a teenage parent!

Really?? I live in Spain, and I thought this was the place with oldest mums ever.


----------



## Snowbelle

I'm 43 and will be 44 when I have the baby providing all goes well.I'm a little nervous as I've had 6 miscarriages and it's early days. I'm not sure at what stage I would tell people but I can't imagine getting a great reaction if I'm honest. But stuff them, eh?


----------



## Jenny Bean

Wow this is a great thread, it gives me so much continued hope.
Stay strong all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Jenny Bean said:


> Wow this is a great thread, it gives me so much continued hope.
> Stay strong all you lovely ladies!!

Jenny there is soooo much hope , your still young no need to be worrying :) hoping you get your BFP soon xxx 

I'm soon 44 looking for no 3 ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Snowbelle said:


> I'm 43 and will be 44 when I have the baby providing all goes well.I'm a little nervous as I've had 6 miscarriages and it's early days. I'm not sure at what stage I would tell people but I can't imagine getting a great reaction if I'm honest. But stuff them, eh?

Oooh congratulations :) I'm 43 soon to be 44 . Have had 2 LO in the past two years . Would love another so maybe ill be joining you with no 3 when I'm 44 ;)

Why won't the response be positive ? Be cause of your age ????


----------



## nicem815

It makes me sad that so many women are made to feel uncomfortable about their age, especially by family members or their healthcare providers! Don't feel "old". Whenever I feel old, I remind myself that a) I'm blessed to be alive and b) I'll be 60 when my child is 30 and I think 60 is pretty young!!


----------



## Ellivort

Wow I haven't been back to this thread in a while! Nice to see so many positive responses. 

I was told recently that I've given some women hope because they are 35+ and hoping for another. Even that makes me feel a little aged, but at least I'm giving hope! lol.

I'm taking it all with a grain of sand because I'm ecstatic to be pregnant and already thinking of another shortly after :dohh::winkwink:


----------



## CanadianLady

I had my first at 32 after 3 1/2 years of trying. Now I am approx 6 weeks pregnant with my second after trying for 2 years. I will be 37 in December.


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm another geriatric mum! :haha:

I had my first when I was 35, second at 37. We had a couple of 'hiccups' last year, and I'm now 27 weeks pregnant with my 3rd at 41.

I've actually had no comments at all about my age, not even from healthcare professionals. I get extra scans anyway because I'm classed as high risk due to a blood clotting disorder so I guess they didn't have to mention the age thing!


----------



## Snowbelle

Left wonderin said:


> Oooh congratulations :) I'm 43 soon to be 44 . Have had 2 LO in the past two years . Would love another so maybe ill be joining you with no 3 when I'm 44 ;)
> 
> Why won't the response be positive ? Be cause of your age ????

Oh fingers crossed for you. 
I think partially my age and also because I already have 4 children. I know my mum won't be impressed! And my friends will think I'm mad. Most people my age have grown up kids so the thought of having another is alien to them


----------



## Ladyheader

Dont worry. Children are god's gift. You are very lucky.


----------

